# crested gecko+ green tree frog?



## XxSpiderQueenxX (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone has kept a crested gecko with a green tree frog? I am thinking of keeping them together... any suggestions?


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 12, 2019)

I wouldn't, just because of the risk of disease transfer. The usual advice is not to keep different animals in the same terrarium for this reason.

On the other hand, people do it with fish and poison dart frogs all the time, so maybe the risk is overblown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Teal (Mar 12, 2019)

Growing up, we always had mixed species vivs with geckos, frogs, turtles, fish... I haven't kept a Crestie in one though - we had Golden geckos. 

I would *think* they would be okay? Cresties tend to not eat live stuff, the weirdos. So if they were sized properly ao one wasn't too big over the other... But I am just guessing here, really.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 12, 2019)

Teal said:


> Growing up, we always had mixed species vivs with geckos, frogs, turtles, fish... I haven't kept a Crestie in one though - we had Golden geckos.
> 
> I would *think* they would be okay? Cresties tend to not eat live stuff, the weirdos. So if they were sized properly ao one wasn't too big over the other... But I am just guessing here, really.


With reptiles and amhpbians I would highly suggest keeping them seperate. They could potentially start competing for food. Also, different dart frog species should not be mixed together, this will result in hybrids and genetically defective individuals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Teal (Mar 12, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> With reptiles and amhpbians I would highly suggest keeping them seperate. They could potentially start competing for food. Also, different dart frog species should not be mixed together, this will result in hybrids and genetically defective individuals.


Even multiple reptiles of the same species together will compete for food... so you make sure there is enough.

No one said anything about dart frogs??


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 12, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> On the other hand, people do it with fish and poison dart frogs all the time, so maybe the risk is overblown.


Here.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 12, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> Here.


Do you mean people on AB? The New England Aquarium keeps 3 or 4 dart frog species in the same tank, and more tanks have multiple fish species than not. I would trust them over almost anyone on here for anything they keep.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 12, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> Do you mean people on AB? The New England Aquarium keeps 3 or 4 dart frog species in the same tank, and more tanks have multiple fish species than not. I would trust them over almost anyone on here for anything they keep.


A quick search for keeping different species if dart frogs together will show that keeping multiple species isn’t always the best. They easily hybridize between different species and morphs, similr to the hobby form and nicaraga B. Albopilosum. Dart frogs are also surprisingly territorial and will fight each other and less aggressive species can become stressed and have to compete for food. Aquariums for the most part have a lot of experience and know a lot about properly rearing all sorts of animals but they don’t know everything about keeping certain species. One aquarium i went to had a tarantula underneath a red heat lamp and had a subsrate of sand.


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 12, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> A quick search for keeping different species if dart frogs together will show that keeping multiple species isn’t always the best. They easily hybridize between different species and morphs, similr to the hobby form and nicaraga B. Albopilosum. Dart frogs are also surprisingly territorial and will fight each other and less aggressive species can become stressed and have to compete for food. Aquariums for the most part have a lot of experience and know a lot about properly rearing all sorts of animals but they don’t know everything about keeping certain species. One aquarium i went to had a tarantula underneath a red heat lamp and had a subsrate of sand.


Sure, but if you use species in different genera (as NEAQ does) and you give them a lot of space and a complex habitat (as NEAQ also does) then you can probably make it work fine. Dart frog species do co-exist in the wild.

Zoos and aquaria in general often screw things up, but NEAQ is a particularly knowledgeable place. They've had that exhibit for over a decade, and given their usual behavior, they've probably kept abreast of how best to keep these guys. For example--the aquarium keeps D. tinctorius, D. auratus, and P. terribilis in the same tank. These cannot produce fertile offspring, and the tank is several feet tall and full of plants, giving each frog plenty of room to make territories.

Of course, what this does mean is that you have to be extremely careful when deciding what goes with what else. Other than those for strongly predatory species, most aquaria have many individual fish of multiple species, along with assorted invertebrates and plants/algae. But there are all sorts of interactions to keep track of in these tanks. All of which is to say, it has to be on a case by case basis. I don't know enough about this particular case to say anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX (Mar 12, 2019)

Any other problems that might occur? I WILL be keeping a frog, but am thinking of adding the gecko! I'm still not sure  The frog will be an adult when it is moved into the tank, it is a tadpole with small back legs now!


----------



## Ethan Meeks (Dec 6, 2019)

XxSpiderQueenxX said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone has kept a crested gecko with a green tree frog? I am thinking of keeping them together... any suggestions?





XxSpiderQueenxX said:


> Any other problems that might occur? I WILL be keeping a frog, but am thinking of adding the gecko! I'm still not sure  The frog will be an adult when it is moved into the tank, it is a tadpole with small back legs now!


My crestie was raised in a cohab tank with bahaman anoles (come at me if you’d like but they’re all happy and thriving to this day) and Americans green trees, the most important thing to focus on is space, you’ll need a fair amount of it and you’ll have to adjust to how each group of animals situates itself to avoid food competition and stress for both you and your animals. I’d recommend a 29g or something similar at the least and you’ll need to figure out a way to keep the frogs out of the crestie food, mine never ate it but it gets messy.


----------



## AzJohn (Dec 7, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> A quick search for keeping different species if dart frogs together will show that keeping multiple species isn’t always the best. They easily hybridize between different species and morphs, similr to the hobby form and nicaraga B. Albopilosum. Dart frogs are also surprisingly territorial and will fight each other and less aggressive species can become stressed and have to compete for food. Aquariums for the most part have a lot of experience and know a lot about properly rearing all sorts of animals but they don’t know everything about keeping certain species. One aquarium i went to had a tarantula underneath a red heat lamp and had a subsrate of sand.


You’re about half way their. I know a lot of “advanced” hobbiest that have been successfully keeping different species of dart frogs together for decades without any problems at all. What I mean by advanced is people willing to do some research. A little planning goes long way.


Now to address the OP. I would be more worried about the habitats not overlapping enough to keep both species healthy. Or if the frog had some sort of toxicity. I don’t really have a clue about green tree frogs. Another concern would be that a large cresty might be able to eat a small frog. I know they would mostly be eating crested gecko diet, but they will eat live prey when given a chance.


----------



## YungXiim333 (Jan 14, 2021)

i actually am on my 3rd week of co-habing a crested gecko with a waxy monkey tree frog. i keep them in a 20 gallon tank. i dont knopw if this helps but i have one side on the top of my tank covered in black duck tape to keep some humidity in and the open side has a low wattage heat lamp shining thru. i also home crickets in the same tank so they food is never scarce, with that being said i make sure to give my crest theyre diet for another option to my little girl. THIS IS JUST IN MY EXPERIENCE, EVERY ANIMAL IS DIFFERENT SO TRY AT YOUR OWN RISK AND ALWAYS PUT YOUR ANIMALS NEEDS BEFORE YOUR IDEAS!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## mitchlev (Mar 15, 2021)

I have been keeping two separate 30 gallon tanks each with a crested gecko and white tree since NOV ‘20 and have had no problems at all and many times often find them sleeping on the same plant.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dry Desert (Mar 15, 2021)

YungXiim333 said:


> i actually am on my 3rd week of co-habing a crested gecko with a waxy monkey tree frog. i keep them in a 20 gallon tank. i dont knopw if this helps but i have one side on the top of my tank covered in black duck tape to keep some humidity in and the open side has a low wattage heat lamp shining thru. i also home crickets in the same tank so they food is never scarce, with that being said i make sure to give my crest theyre diet for another option to my little girl. THIS IS JUST IN MY EXPERIENCE, EVERY ANIMAL IS DIFFERENT SO TRY AT YOUR OWN RISK AND ALWAYS PUT YOUR ANIMALS NEEDS BEFORE YOUR IDEAS!!


Waxy Monkey frogs must be kept Dry and Warm, Don't keep them like other frogs, they will not last long in a humid environment. Separate the two as soon as possible.


----------



## goliathusdavid (Mar 15, 2021)

There is also the slight matter that unless you are keeping a species of tree frog native to New Caledonia, these two species would never naturally co-habitate. That along with possibility of disease transfer (@schmiggle ) and different needs means I cannot advise against this strongly enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## emartinm28 (Mar 15, 2021)

Cohabitating nearly any herp is just a bad idea. I literally cannot stress this enough They all have different temperature and humidity requirements, they all have different behaviors, they all have different levels of food aggression and defensiveness. The constant presence of another species in their perceived territory is going to be a _constant _stressor, @mitchlev I could _easily_ see that white’s tree frog eating your crested gecko’s tail. White’s tree frogs are very food motivated and when it gets older it will probably be lunging at your gecko (which are pretty skittish) quite frequently. Why not just keep the two cresties in one enclosure and the two white’s in the other?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 15, 2021)

You can’t keep those species together. Maybe an anole with a tree frog but the crestie might hurt it or speed disease. If you want a cohab tank, try hermit crabs with crestie or anole but you just shouldn’t do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XxSpiderQueenxX (Mar 15, 2021)

Coming back to this more than two years later, I see what a bad idea it would have been. I’m glad I did not do it.
I did end up getting a crested and keeping it separate, but she broke her leg and passed away after a year of having her

Reactions: Sad 3


----------

